# Shooting bow hunter class or freestyle



## jwilson48 (Apr 1, 2009)

I just did this year. My local Asa club has some really great shooters in it. Like you I am very competitive. I'm not the best in any class there, but I usually shot fairly decent with my bow hunting setup. My first open setup I shot a 287. Not great but I was thrilled considering I had 3 stinking 5s. All 3 I could not figure out the range and kept second guessing myself. With my faster hunting bow they would have been 8s. Anyways I say do it. You will never know unless you try. Be prepared to sink some money into it target stuff isn't cheap. I feel like it may help me with my yardage estimation more because now instead of thinking well it's about 35 yards I take my time and look closer and realize it's actually 38 yards set the tape and fire. It provides feedback if I was right or not based on where I hit instead of wondering if my pin was floated wrong or my guess was wrong. Time will tell but I plan on shooting open class from now on

Sent from my SM-S902L using Tapatalk


----------



## ScottyE (Apr 17, 2008)

If you are a competitive person then shooting open will definitely give you the challenge you are looking for.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

Ultimately you have to decide for yourself because there is no clear cut answer. We I left Hunter I went to K45 and then K50 and now Senior Known. Sometimes I still miss shooting fixed pins at unknown 3D distances as it is a great challenge. Challenges are fun to me. I also shot in the BHFS class shooting indoor spots.

A real good fixed pin shooter will often find an adjustable sight makes things easier. The longer distances can be more challenging. I often shot in Open class at some local clubs with my Hunter setup for a greater challenge because they set short courses. I had got so that i was shooting a little up at ASA tournaments.


----------



## jab73 (Jan 22, 2013)

You are right about the expense of a good sight and stabilizers. Just checked them out quickly today.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## jwilson48 (Apr 1, 2009)

jab73 said:


> You are right about the expense of a good sight and stabilizers. Just checked them out quickly today.
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


Yep to save money check out shadow stabilizers here on at. Awesome rods and weights. I really like them and wouldn't change them for b stingers for free. Sight you pretty much need to buy used but there is a guy that sells awesome lens here as well cheap. 

Sent from my SM-S902L using Tapatalk


----------



## jab73 (Jan 22, 2013)

So, no body has ever tried going to freestyle and decided to go back to bowhunter class?

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Left I Dominant (Feb 2, 2016)

LMAO, you want someone to tell you what class they want you to shoot in? I know some Hillary supporters who would like to talk to you. I shoot bowhunter because I want to shoot 1/2 and 1/2 known /unknown and use a similar sight/stab set up as I do for Hunting . 3D was initially intend to be more Hunter orientated and Unknown ranges . the ASA emphasis has morphed into a known distance bulls eye competition now and I dont see the point of using Foam Animal targets anymore. The ASA might as well use a 5 spot or NFAA Field target at this point. The ASA allowing lifetime Novice shooters I also find amazing like theyre telling people Sandbagging is OK.


----------



## jwilson48 (Apr 1, 2009)

Left I Dominant said:


> LMAO, you want someone to tell you what class they want you to shoot in? I know some Hillary supporters who would like to talk to you. I shoot bowhunter because I want to shoot 1/2 and 1/2 known /unknown and use a similar sight/stab set up as I do for Hunting . 3D was initially intend to be more Hunter orientated and Unknown ranges . the ASA emphasis has morphed into a known distance bulls eye competition now and I dont see the point of using Foam Animal targets anymore. The ASA might as well use a 5 spot or NFAA Field target at this point. The ASA allowing lifetime Novice shooters I also find amazing like theyre telling people Sandbagging is OK.


Wow someone woke up on the wrong side of an arrow. I don't think one word of your post was helpful to the op. Last year I felt the same way he did, unsure if I wanted to try it or not. It's a lot of $ to drop on something if you end up not liking it. As far as known yardage and 3d I guess you've never ranged an animal? While I don't or never will shoot known, I don't care if someone else wants to. (It's easier to blame my yardage being off than just missing right?)

Sent from my SM-S902L using Tapatalk


----------



## bowtechky (Jan 30, 2013)

jab73 said:


> I have been shooting bowhunter class at local 3d shoots.
> I have a 60lb cpxl Bernie stabilizers 10" front 8" back.
> A axcel armortech 5pin sight .19
> Shoot a Scott backspin.
> ...


I think you will enjoy open class. I mostly shoot for the enjoyment now but was very competitive about 15-20 years ago, started out shooting pins but switched to open because there were a lot more people shooting open class, even shot pro class a couple of years, back then they called it manufacturer league, those guys are way too serious.  now I prefer to shoot open because it's easier for me but sometimes depending on whom I'm shooting with I have an axcel 5 pin sight similar to yours except with a dovetail bar that I can switch with my sureloc just for fun. as for stabs, you can keep what you have to start with, the best advantage to the long front bar is to prop your bow up between shots.


----------



## jab73 (Jan 22, 2013)

Thanks everyone for the input.
I know its a personal decision, and each person gets satisfaction from their hobby in their own way.
I will give it some thought, I may invest in a sight and try it out.
I enjoy the yard estimating , its the largest challenge of the sport. 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

jab73 said:


> So, no body has ever tried going to freestyle and decided to go back to bowhunter class?
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


I shot both for a few years going back and forth. IF you have ideas about "making it" then you definitely will at some point need to shoot in the Open class. With that said if you are out right winning all or the majority of the tournaments in Hunter class locally you could shoot Open with your Hunter set up locally by only adding an adjustable sight and shoot Hunter class in the ASA national shoots. Around here and I think it's like this in most places there are a limited number of real good Hunter class folks so if you want a bigger challenge you have to shoot in Open.

Hunter is a funny class. Locally you have people that don't want real competitive 3D'ers shooting in the class but it's only because they want a chance to "win". There are _some _guys in Open that look down their collective noses at good Hunter class 3D'ers because they think they are "better" for no other reason than they are shooting in Open class. The better Hunter class guys at national tournaments are VERY good and generally do well above average if or when they go to an Open class.

I recommend just borrowing a good adjustable sight and putting it on your rig to start shooting in Open. The longer bars help a bit but the ability to set your sight right on a number and aim directly at the "spot" is of much more importance. Also it takes some time to get used to longer and heavier bars AND even more time to find the right balance. You could get a 12" back bar (or shorter if using a quick disconnect) and put it on the front of your hunting set up with some weight. If you want an entire Open set up you will already have your back bar set up. If you choose to stay in Hunter you will want a real front stabber anyway.


----------

